# Oil cap



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

An oil cap indeed. Looks nice.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Bling!

Nismo stuff is cool.

Is it authentic? Something makes me think it isn't, but even if it isn't, it's still better than stock.


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

wow....cool... nice total waste of $50... bling bling. how much hp you get from dat?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it isnt a waste on a show car, now is it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> wow....cool... nice total waste of $50... bling bling. how much hp you get from dat?



damn so far, i havent seen one positive thing you have said on ANY thread you have contributed to...


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn so far, i havent seen one positive thing you have said on ANY thread you have contributed to...


what are you the good contributor counter?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

not just any nismo oil cap, it's the jdm one too, sweet.
i have the usdm one:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/2


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> what are you the good contributor counter?


im the "senseless, newbie- who -doesnt -know -how -to -help- himself -and- his -car, -let alone -anyone -elses "contributor counter...sorry...couldnt resist


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im the "senseless, newbie- who -doesnt -know -how -to -help- himself -and- his -car, -let alone -anyone -elses "contributor counter...sorry...couldnt resist



Do you speak english as a second language?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i posted that thread, and before i could re-read it and hit the BACK button, he had already written a comment...geez...chill..HAHAHA


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> wow....cool... nice total waste of $50... bling bling. how much hp you get from dat?


so the dude bought an new oil cap. big fu*king deal. let the man spend his money however he pleases.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know...seeing as it looks like he has a chromed valve cover anyways, i can truly appreciate his attention to detail, as i compete in shows also, and things like that make or break you in a show...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice jay dont those nismo oil caps also hold more pressure or sumthin like that??


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i like it...good buy...bruh!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

A whole thread over a oil cap? Whew,  I am going to start a thread for my Nismo radiator cap. LOL


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did a I gain some hp? I don't know maybe.... 1 or 2 hp j/k :fluffy: :fluffy: 
Dryboy is 101% right it isnt a waste on a show car...and yes is a 50% show car and 50% daily drive....
BTW I like how it look
:cheers: :banana:  :jump:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

It does look good. :thumbup:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or when you're bored out of your mind and don't know what else to do with the car, then you buy little knick-knacks and stuff.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I got that same oil cap i love it i also got some nismo floor mats!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh...isn't that just a shiny 710 cap?

Seth


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

My Oil Cap


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

specv tuner'n said:


> what are you the good contributor counter?


hahahahahahahahaah funniest post ive read in a whiel


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

machined aluminum oil cap eh? nice touch to the engine bay :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is my valve cover. 5 whp.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*specV tuner'n * - Cut the BS... NOW. 1st warning. If you don't like it, PM me.

Jay, the cap is lookin good. Ignore the hatahs. 

And sr20racer, good job with the VC. Nice shade of blue u got there. Add on the necessary type-ARGH sticker for the additional 5hp.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *specV tuner'n * - Cut the BS... NOW. 1st warning. If you don't like it, PM me.


He's been getting warnings everywhere. I read samo warning him in another thread.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...he's been a dick to me...i need a hug...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Harris said:


> He's been getting warnings everywhere. I read samo warning him in another thread.


Thx for the heads up Harris... checked his other posts, just a full-on tool. I booted him.

Now, let's try to have a normal thread convo, shall we?


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

specv tuner'n said:


> wow....cool... nice total waste of $50... bling bling. how much hp you get from dat?


more like buy it now for 11.95 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33622&item=2456177488


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why cant some people just enjoy something that serves no purpose but to look good? i've been thinking of buying one off ebay myself just b/c...but nothing on my car is chromed...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> Thx for the heads up Harris... checked his other posts, just a full-on tool. I booted him.
> 
> Now, let's try to have a normal thread convo, shall we?


good to see someone taking care of the bratty children.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cha-ching


----------

